# Free Flame



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I took down a boxelder tree and found some very nice flame configuration through the center of the main trunk. Any callmakers that want some of this, I'm going to make it easy for you, but you'll have to dry it to your liking. The sections can be crosscut in whatever size you'd like. Your responsibility would be to pay actual shipping costs, which I believe would be minimized with USPS flat rate boxes. There is no other costs involved; my labor to cut, ship, etc. is free on this offer.

For anyone such as Pokey, who are willing to travel, just stop by and I'll fix you up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Glen!!!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I may take you up on some when did you cut it and was is green if so you need to get the end grain sealed or it will crack


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cut 2 days ago. I'll smear some finish on it but it never seemed to matter in the past. Cracked anyway, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Latex paint on the ends and keep it in a cool place so it doesn’t dry fast I’ll try to get with you soon


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you've got more of it I'd be interested in some Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem, YD. I'm thinking maybe I could cut some of the white wood away from the edges to keep the size down and ship only the cool parts.

Send me a PM so I know how much you want to spend on shipping and the thickness desired.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

"Flaming" box elder should be cut a bit oversized (from end use) for drying if the log is cut into cants or boards. Exposed to light and air--- the flames will start to fade as much as 1/2" into the wood.

Once the wood is dry--- cut it to working size and the flames will re-appear with strong color. Then, if you have to let your project sit for a bit--- cover it with a towel or blanket (protect it from light/sunlight fade) till a finish is applied.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

1.5 sq is good x at least 2" long is great. You cat cut to fit the box too. Any multiples of the 1.5 is good too. I can cut it to the smaller sizes I'd go for a large flat rate box if you have that much.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Glen get don set first as you gave me a lot for all the calls I made for skips Hunt last year and I’m still not set up to stabilize wood yet and that wood needs to be stabilized before it’s turned ask me how I know


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, YD. I have plenty more than a little ol' box. I'm going to bring some logs indoors for now. I just sealed the ends but when I cut it to size, I'll seal it again before shipping. Maybe tomorrow.

Thanks, Cat. Hopefully, the callmakers can handle the drying process.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Pokey, I appreciate the cuts in line ! Lol

I put shipping in the mail for you this AM Glen. You should have it before T-giving..... 
I'll definitely give it a chance to dry out. It doesn't take long here. 
I didn't have to stabilize any of the last batch I received..... it was plenty firm


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Silly question. How do you stabilize wood? Do you soak it in something?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

DW, the best source to answer that question comes from PT's own Rodney Hairell aka Big D. Here's how he does it, and Oh! how he does it!

Link here: https://www.ammoland.com/2016/04/big-d-custom-game-calls-review/#axzz4wywKcyis

I believe this batch will be better, but what do I know? These are tree trunks, not just limbs, and the coloration is saturated through the center in a 6-inch star-shaped design. When I crosscut some logs, I'll post a picture.

I was thinking that maybe Rodney could make some cool turkey pot calls from the stuff. It'll be fine for turning smaller calls, too.

Will send the first package off to YD today.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a pic of the wood freshly cut. Since, the ends have been sealed with latex polyurethane and

being stored indoors. One of these is headed to YD today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice. The last pieces I got from you were very well colored. This will make some great looking calls.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking wood


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Whenever you create something from the log, I trust you will share a picture with our PT family, YD. I realize you were not in any rush, but I wanted to get it off my plate and onto yours, so you could be responsible for the drying process.

Best of luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll do that Glen. I'm still getting things set up in what will be my shop. I ran some wire yesterday from the main panel to the garage. Gotta go buy a sub-panel now, breakers, boxes, receptacles and such. I've just got a couple standard 15amp receptacles in the wrong places.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's fun stuff, YD. Go big the first time.

Just burned some of last season's flame boxelder in the garage stove. Worked fine all dried up. Didn't see any red smoke.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So you're saying, go big or go ohm ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No. Go big or go blow.

But, that was funny, YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watt ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A real joule, you are.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We current ly have some common ground !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There was a box in my mail receptacle today Glen, thank you. It has a nice big flower of color in it. I'll set it in the garage to dry out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds exciting.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those billets I sealed and put in the garage are already cracking. Rick Howard says get the bark off. In any event, there should be some that will turn without detonating.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there heat in there glen


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pentacryl wood stabilizer will keep them from crack'in.

To help prevent further cracks in your "cookie"--- you can drill out the pith and cut a relief cut from the outer edge to the center. That will release the all round stress in the wood.

I dry large cookies (30-40") by covering them in straw all around. That keeps moving air away from the wood and helps it stay cool. 75% will come out without any cracks.

For turning candle posts (8")--- I cut the blanks to size while the cookie is still wet. I sticker all the pieces and put them in a couple clamps, then set them somewhere cool, dry and out of any sunlight. In a couple weeks after air drying, I put them in Miss K's oven (she really likes that.lol) to reach the MC I want to work with. If ya put them in an oven (kiln) while they are too wet, the sap will carmelize (?)

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some great advice there, Cat. $70 gallon, though. Here's how it's done:


----------

